# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Marja

## marjaz

hallo allemaal,

ik ben marja zahavi en ik ben hier om jullie te vertellen dat het nieuwe boek van dr. John R. Lee "Menopauze Alles wat je dokter je niet vertelt" (door mij gedeeltelijk vertaald) nu verkrijgbaar is via succesboeken.nl

Dr. John R. Lee heeft een aantal zeer duidelijke boeken geschreven over de menopauze, premenopauze en meer. Al deze boeken zijn erop gericht aan de eenvoudige mens een duidelijk beeld te scheppen wat er allemaal bereikt kan worden met het gebruik van bio-identiek progesteron in de vorm van een crème die vrij verkrijgbaar is. Hij maakt op eenvoudige wijze duidelijk hoe je, zonder hulp van een arts, zelf aan de slag kunt gaan met deze crème. Voor mensen die liever eerst een test laten doen geeft hij ook richtlijnen, maar hij is duidelijk in zijn boodschap dat er geen gevaren schuilen in het gebruik van bio-identiek progesteron mits deze in fysiologische hoeveelheden wordt gebruikt. 

In dit revolutionaire boek wijdt dr. Lee vooral uit over progesteron, omdat dit een veilig hormoon is om mee aan de gang te gaan mits het in fysiologische hoeveelheden gebruikt wordt. In de praktijk missen er vaak ook nog andere hormonen, zoals oestrogeen, testosteron etc. Maar deze hormonen kunnen alleen door een deskundige voorgeschreven worden na een test die duidelijk maakt dat er tekorten zijn. 

Het is in ieder geval de moeite waard om te beginnen met bio-identiek progesteron om te zien hoe ver je kunt komen met het oplossen van je klachten. Daarna kun je altijd nog een arts consulteren die verstand heeft van hormonen om te zien wat er mogelijk nog meer mist.

Dr. Lee laat ook geen twijfel bestaan over de noodzaak van het aanpassen van je leefstijl (voedingspatroon enz.) wil je de beste resultaten zien van het gebruik van natuurlijk progesteron. Bio-identiek progesteron is geen “magic bullet” die alles oplost.

Dit boek heeft mij mijn leven teruggegeven. Door het lezen ervan is het kwartje gevallen en ben ik enorm opgeknapt door het gebruik van bio-identieke progesteroncrème en het aanpassen van mijn voedingspatroon. Ik had veel minder last van de kou (progesteron werkt positief op de schildklier), had geen last meer van oorsuizen, brandend maagzuur, schommelende bloedsuikers, instortingen na de maaltijd en gewrichtspijnen en ik kreeg een betere concentratie en was minder moe. Wat erg opviel was dat ik veel vrolijker was dan normaal.

Dit boek is een echte “must have” voor vrouwen van alle leeftijden!

m.v.g.

marja

----------


## Flogiston

Gewoon een hormoonzalfje dus.

Waarom is het boek "revolutionair"? Het gebruik van hormonen is toch al lang bekend?

----------


## marjaz

het is een revolutionair boek omdat het hier niet over synthetische hormonen gaat die gevaarlijke bijwerkingen hebben, maar over bio-identieke hormonen die identiek zijn aan de hormonen die het lichaam zelf produceert.
dr. lee geeft in eenvoudig te begrijpen termen aan waarom oestrogeen niet de oorzaak is van veel klachten in de menopauze maar juist progesteron! bio-identiek progesteron is veilig en behoeft geen recept van een arts. 

m.v.g.

marja

----------


## Flogiston

De term "bio-identiek" wordt juist gebruikt om synthetische stoffen te beschrijven. "bio-identiek" is het tegenovergestelde van "natuurlijk".

Tussen haakjes - is het eigenlijk toegestaan om hier reclame te maken voor een boek?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marjaz: Fijn dat het boek je goed bevalt van de dokter en dat zijn produkt jou goed helpt....Menopauze is inderdaad een moeilijk probleem, maar ik probeer eerst mijn eigen methode...ik heb een boek gekocht in de Kringloopwinkel, weliswaar oud, maar dat hindert niet, ook oude methoden kunnen soms bruikbaar zijn.... :Big Grin:  

ik dacht dat dit een rondje kennismaking is, maar eigenlijk is het meer reclame....misschien heb ik het verkeerd begrepen... :Embarrassment: 
prettige dag verder...
Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## marjaz

Wie interesse heeft kan het boek lezen. Wie geen interesse heeft kan dit bericht verder negeren.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik had gehoop dat je had kunnen uitleggen wat er "revolutionair" zou zijn aan het zoveelste hormoonzalfje. Zo te zien kun je dat niet. Daarom blijft mijn persoonlijke idee voorlopig dat dit het zoveelste boekje is over het zoveelste hormoonzalfje. Niets nieuws, alleen maar verkoopverhaaltjes.

Ik heb daarom geen belangstelling, dus ik zal dit boekje niet gaan lezen.

Ik kan natuurlijk niet voor anderen spreken, dus als anderen dit wel interessant vinden, kunnen zij het boekje natuurlijk gewoon kopen en lezen.

----------


## christel1

Flo, jij bent een man, natuurlijk dat je dan niet geïnteresseerd bent in het kopen van een boek over vrouwenkwaaltjes... misschien moest er een boek uitkomen over de penopauze dat je het wel zou lezen.... 
Persoonlijk ben ik niet echt voor het gebruik van hormonen tijdens de menopauze, of ze nu lichaamseigen zijn of synthetisch, naar het schijnt komen de klachten die je eigenlijk zou moeten hebben tijdens de menopauze daarna toch terug en veel van die hormonen kunnen gevaarlijk zijn voor een vrouw en op latere leeftijd kan er een hoger risico bestaan op borstkanker, eierstokkanker... dus ja, ik ga mijn eigen lichaam zijn keuze laten maken, krijg ik vapeurs, opvliegers, ben ik prikkelbaar dan zullen ze me zo maar moeten nemen of zal ik mezelf zo maar moeten nemen en dan ga ik een paar keer meer onder de douche staan. 
Ik hoop dat ik er goed vanonder uit kom hoor.... tot nu toe nog een last van menopauze kwaaltjes, 2 op 10 vrouwen heeft er geen last van, hopelijk behoor ik tot die klasse...

----------


## Flogiston

Ha die Christel!

Het gaat me er niet zozeer om of het wel of niet helpt.

Hier werd iets gepresenteerd dat zogezegd "revolutionair" zou zijn - maar al wat ik zie is het zoveelste hormoonzalfje. Dat kan ik niet "revolutionair" noemen.

Als ik vrouw zou zijn, zou ik wel een boek lezen als het iets nieuws zou presenteren. Bij dit boek is dat niet het geval. Dus waarom zou ik het zoveelste boek gaan lezen?

Ook wordt net gedaan alsof "bio-identiek" iets nieuws is. Maar het gaat heel gewoon om kunstmatig geproduceerde hormonen, die dan wel identiek zijn aan de menselijke hormonen, maar verder niets bijzonder zijn.

Op infonu.nl lees ik trouwens ook heel interessante informatie:




> _Door verschillende artsen en groeperingen is kritiek geleverd op het gebruik van bio-identieke hormonen omdat ze nog niet voldoende getest zijn. Daar komt bij dat het gebruik van bio-identieke hormonen door bepaalde mensen wordt voorgeschoteld als een soort 'wondermiddel' dat vele kwalen zou verminderen of zelfs genezen.
> 
> Een ander punt van kritiek is dat de bio-identieke hormonen ongeveer hetzelfde zouden werken als synthetische hormonen, en het daarom niet veel zou uitmaken welke hormonen gebruikt worden.
> 
> Een laatste punt van kritiek gaat over de bijwerkingen van bio-identieke hormonen; het is nog niet bekend welke bijwerkingen (zoals borstkanker) bio-identieke hormonen met zich mee kunnen brengen._

----------


## jolanda27

Volgens mij is dit weer gewoon reclame. 
Dit is niet de bedoeling toch?

----------


## christel1

Ga het eens navragen bij de moderator van dit topic....

----------


## sietske763

voor overgangs klachten kan je ook heel goed geholpen worden bij de fem-polie, allerlei behandelaars heb je daar van gyn. tot psycholoog, ..door de overgang komen veel mensen geestelijk in de knoop.
ik neem een heerlijk hormoonpilletje...en heb daardoor nergens meer last van!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
goed dat het een hormoonpilletje is,
dus echt geen bio-indentiek zalfje! 

@ Marja,
Volgens mij, maak jij reclame voor dit "Boek", wat jij, gedeeltelijk hebt vertaald!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben de Heilige Paus ook niet..... :Big Grin: 

Wel knap dat jij het boek gedeeltelijk vertaald hebt MARJA.. :Embarrassment: , en het is verschrikkelijk fijn dat de behandeling bij jou aanslaat, dat is een gewin, want in de Menopauze zitten is geen pretje....ik heb er wel degelijk last van....mijn stemmingen veranderen...af en toe heb ik gewoon zin om ruzie te maken, voel je je een emotioneel suf wrak van een mens, tot tranens geroerd door allerlei beelden op tv, en als je wilt daten voel je je een opgewonden puber ( geintje) die het steeds warm heeft terwijl het nog geen zomer is, en de rest vd week ben ik wederom bekaf en heb soms zin om iemand tegen zijn snuit aan te slaan.....pfffffffffffffffffffff lang leve de menopauze...gatdamme....ik ben wel nieuwsgierig van aard, het boek is misschien wel prachtig, maar ik denk vaak aan aan wat het kost en dan laat ik veel dingen achterwege, niet altijd slim....dus relame of niet..... :Big Grin:  we praten er "wel" over....geniet van je goede gevoel!!!! ( lichamelijk ) 

Prettige zonnige dag voor allen......

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

oke Sietske: misschien moet ik dan eens naar de Fem-poli gaan....merci, en geniet van je hormoonpilletje...fijn dat je hem krijgt!!!  :Wink:

----------


## mascotje

> Het gaat me er niet zozeer om of het wel of niet helpt.
> 
> Hier werd iets gepresenteerd dat zogezegd "revolutionair" zou zijn - maar al wat ik zie is het zoveelste hormoonzalfje. Dat kan ik niet "revolutionair" noemen.


Inderdaad niets nieuws onder de zon. Het zoveelste hormoonpreparaat in het scala van Hormoontherapiën die vrouwen de afgelopen eeuw kregen voorgeschoteld. Stuk voor stuk wonderen belovend. En stuk voor stuk zeer risicovol gebleken.

Alsof je je overgang zou kunnen overslaan.

Het verschil met dit preparaat is dat het met nóg meer commerciëel geweld door deze dame wordt gepromoot. Ooit aangemeld op haar forum blijft je haar spammails ontvangen. Je krijgt ze niet opgezegd. Ze weigert doodeenvoudig.
Op forums die niet van haar zijn spamt ze via priveberichten naar leden van die forums.
Ik heb vandaag eens op zitten googelen op deze Marja Zahavi en haar kornuiten. Wat je tegenkomt zijn connecties met omstreden artsen ergens ver weg. Al gauw raak je verzeild in circuits waar je niet bij wilt horen.

Ja haar bericht is pure reclame. Daar is geen twijfel over mogelijk.

En wat de overgang betreft. Je kunt die overgang niet overslaan. Al die therapiën vullen hormonen aan naar waarden die niet bij de overgang horen.
Eens moet het proces van de overgang toch echt zijn werk doen. Je ontkomt er niet aan.
De therapie die zij promoot is gewoon weer een nieuwe hormoontherapie. Aanvullen van progesteron, terwijl dat progesteron na de menopauze naar 0 hoort te gaan. Op dat frusteren en tegenwerken van een normaal natuurlijk proces, volgt ééns een reactie. Daar kun je op wachten.

Elke vrouw die ooit hormonen heeft aangevuld en later stopte, die weet uit ondervinding hoe het is om achteraf, als je weer zoveel jaar ouder bent en minder flexibel, alsnog door die overgang te moeten.

Het is oppassen voor deze dame die werkelijk overal haar belangen lijkt te hebben. En er niet voor terugdeinst op haar forum aan totaal onbekenden medicijnadviezen te geven, zonder enige medische opleiding te hebben.
Vaak vrouwen die alles al geprobeerd hebben en met misschien wel hun laatste centen, vaak ook nog met haar als tussenpersoon, die centen uitgeven aan een middel dat overal voor helpen. Want ze schrijft het overal voor voor.
Je wilt het niet weten

Groet
Mascotje

----------


## sietske763

@mascotje, daar zijn de meningen echt over verdeelt,
de 1 zegt dat je later alsnog klachten krijgt maar heb ook op sites gelezen dat je er daarna niet meer doorheen gaat...
ik blijf ze gewoon slikken tot ik klachten krijg, de eerste klachten zijn pijnlijke harde borsten.
en het gevaar van de bijwerkingen hebben ook te maken aan de hoeveelheid hormonen die je al genomen hebt, bv; van 17 tot 50 jaar de pil slikken...
ik heb dat nmaar een half jaar gedaan en kan nu dus nog heel wat hormonen hebben

----------


## sietske763

> @ Sietske,
> goed dat het een hormoonpilletje is,
> dus echt geen bio-indentiek zalfje! 
> 
> @ Marja,
> Volgens mij, maak jij reclame voor dit "Boek", wat jij, gedeeltelijk hebt vertaald!!!!!!!!!!!


ha gossie,
nee niet bio identiek...maar heerlijk 100% chemisch!

----------


## mascotje

> ha gossie,
> nee niet bio identiek...maar heerlijk 100% chemisch!


De meeste reguliere hormoontherapie bevat tegenwoordig bio-identiek oestrogeen hoor.




> ik heb dat nmaar een half jaar gedaan en kan nu dus nog heel wat hormonen hebben


Ik help het je hopen. Want hoop vanuit een kromme redenering is het enige wat je hebt. 

Je zou de vrouwen de kost moeten geven die maar heel kort hormoontherapie gebruikten en borstkanker kregen. 
Of al die vrouwen die, amper gestart met pilgebruik een herseninfarct krijgen

----------


## sietske763

bedoel je hiermee te zeggen dat ik ""een kromme redenering heb??""
of begrijp ik je verkeerd

----------


## sietske763

trouwens het is na veel afwegingen tot deze therapie over gegaan,
slikte verschrikkelijk veel pillen om maar wat te kunnen slapen, want werd echt zeker 22 x wakker door opvliegers, bewezen door slaapneuroloog door en 24 uurs slaap EEG.
jij bent nu 1 dag lid.....dus onze humor onder elkaar heb je denk ik nog niet door......
gossie plaatst een grappige opmerking over ""dat boek"" tegen mij en ik post daarom zo weer terug....
maar ben echt niet blij hoor dat ik alleen een goede nachtrust heb als ik hormonen slik,
heb ook alle kruiden al geprobeerd enz enz.
maar ja...sommige dingen zijn zoals ze zijn en daar moet je gewoon positief onder blijven.

----------


## Flogiston

Sietske, Afra bedoelt dat _alle_ reguliere middelen worden geproduceerd door farmaceutische bedrijven. Die bedrijven hebben maar één doel: ons zo ziek mogelijk maken. Daarin worden ze gesteund door gemene handlangers zoals het Amerikaanse FDC of onze eigen Gezondheidsraad.

Volgens hem heb jij nu een gigantisch risico genomen. Je kunt elk moment dood neervallen vanwege een hartinfarct. Want Afra weet nu eenmaal dat 95% van alle vrouwen die een regulier medicijn nemen, nog datzelfde jaar een hartinfarct krijgen.

Wat je had moeten doen was: kruiden nemen. Want jouw lever stoort. En kruiden helpen daartegen. Dat lost alle problemen op.

Of je nu, na jouw domme beslissing om naar de artsen te luisteren, nog te redden bent? Misschien. Maar dan alleen als je je nooit meer laat vaccineren, veel roomboter gebruikt, en natuurlijk kruiden gaat nemen.

----------


## christel1

Een geluk dat ik een reguliere arts/prof gevonden heb voor mijn hartprobleem, ik heb nl artherosclerose, dichtslibben van de aders en het is 90 % erfelijk en 10 % door ongezonde levensomstandigheden, mijn broer en ik zijn de 2 gelukkigen die het ge-erfd hebben van ons mama. 
En ik eet gezond, ik drink niet, ja ik rook maar je kan niet alles op het roken gaan steken. Mijn overleden tweelingzus heeft in haar tienerjaren ook wel gerookt, een paar jaar maar is er snel mee gestopt en jaren later krijgt ze borstkanker, hervalt ze terug van borstkanker, krijgt ze uitzaaiïngen, hersenen, lever, botten, longen en na 13 jaar vechten met vallen en opstaan is ze gestorven.... en ze at heel gezond, weinig vlees, heel veel groenten en fruit, bijna nooit alcohol, life sucks dus....

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske, Afra bedoelt dat _alle_ reguliere middelen worden geproduceerd door farmaceutische bedrijven. Die bedrijven hebben maar één doel: ons zo ziek mogelijk maken. Daarin worden ze gesteund door gemene handlangers zoals het Amerikaanse FDC of onze eigen Gezondheidsraad.
> 
> Volgens hem heb jij nu een gigantisch risico genomen. Je kunt elk moment dood neervallen vanwege een hartinfarct. Want Afra weet nu eenmaal dat 95% van alle vrouwen die een regulier medicijn nemen, nog datzelfde jaar een hartinfarct krijgen.
> 
> Wat je had moeten doen was: kruiden nemen. Want jouw lever stoort. En kruiden helpen daartegen. Dat lost alle problemen op.
> 
> Of je nu, na jouw domme beslissing om naar de artsen te luisteren, nog te redden bent? Misschien. Maar dan alleen als je je nooit meer laat vaccineren, veel roomboter gebruikt, en natuurlijk kruiden gaat nemen.


ha Flo, verrek, je hebt gelijk. die beledigende post naar mij snapte ik al niet....dacht al ; waaraan heb ik dit verdiend en ging met een rot gevoel naar bed.................
maar je hebt volgens mij helemaal gelijk;
die mascotje is gewoon Afra en die wil mij terugpakken door mij te beledigen!

wat een gezeur toch allemaal, we mogen eerst wel alle nieuwe leden screenen,
want er zitten op dit moment vereemde, beledigende, natuurmensen op dit forum......dus IP adres eerst vergelijken, of hij is zo slim om het via meerdere PC,s te doen!

wat vind jij trouwens van mijn ""hormoon therapie"" en dat ik mn hele leven geen hormonen heb geslikt en dat ik me daardoor niet zoveel zorgen maak over de gevolgen.....
alvast bedankt

----------


## christel1

Ik heb heel mijn leven wel de pil geslikt dus en heb nooit ergens last van gehad, nu ben ik om medische redenen (hartproblemen) moeten stoppen van de cardioloog met de pil en heb dit dus ook gedaan omdat de pil tromboses "kan" veroorzaken maar daarom krijg je nog geen trombose. 
Voor mij nu een volgend voorbeeld naar onze junior toe, je hebt een vrouw, je hebt kinderen, je kinderwens is vervuld en je wil geen kinderen meer... Hoeveel mannen stappen er naar de uroloog om een vasectomie te laten uitvoeren ? Heeft geen gevolgen voor het seksleven, heeft geen gevolgen om later prostaatkanker te krijgen maar de psychologische stap voor "sommige" mannen om zoiets te laten doen is nog altijd heel groot. 
Voor veel mannen is anticonceptie gebruiken iets voor de vrouw want meestal vrijen ze niet graag met een condoom en dan zit er voor veel vrouwen maar 1 ding op, zichzelf laten steriliseren. Bij een vrouw is dat rommelen in hun buik, moeten ze weer een nachtje in het ziekenhuis blijven, voor een man is dat net geteld een kwartiertje werk en daarna kan je terug naar huis, wordt op afspraak gedaan bij de uroloog en je hoeft er nog geen ziektedagen voor op te nemen. Mijn vriend heeft het graag laten doen, 50 jaar, dan heb je zeker geen kinderwens meer, hoop ik soms toch en op een kwartiertje stonden we terug buiten, lokale verdoving, 2 kleine sneetjes en nergens last van gehad... 
Dus als jullie mannen tegen hormoontherapie zijn neem dan aub zelf verantwoordelijkheid op, laat jullie vrouwen niet langer de pil slikken dan nodig is en onderga zelf een kleine miniscule ingreep en voel je niet en om het op zijn nl te zeggen in jullie kruis gepakt en denk nu niet dat het onderstel niet meer gaat werken hoor, dat werkt allemaal nog prima, gewoon het gevoel van tussen de oren te zitten moet weggaan bij de mannen... 
En als Sietske zich prettig voelt bij de hormoontherapie, dat is haar zaak om hormonen te gaan slikken, zeker als je heel veel last hebt van je menopauze dan zou ik het zeker overwegen...

----------


## sietske763

trouwens............hormoon therapie heeft ook zn voordelen, wat dacht je van ernstige osteoporose, en helemaal voor vrouwen die vroeg in de overgang komen, want dan begint de botontkalking zoals bij mijn hele fam.
2 van ons gezin slikken dus hormonen en onze dexa scan is prima, boven gemiddeld, terwijl de andere gezins leden broze botten hebben en nog veel meer zoals kapotte wervels en mijn moeder ""hangt"" in een soort harnas omdat alle wervels kapot zijn en operaties niet meer helpen en als dit bekend is..........moeten hier de rest van de fam.ter controle regelmatig dexa scans ondergaan en worden meerdere met 
botontkalking hormonen voorgeschreven,
dus ik heb 2x geluk, en geen osteoporose en geen overgangs klachten!

----------


## christel1

ik heb al 10 jaar een ernstige vorm van osteoporose en ja ik moet er ook mee leven dus en toen zat ik helemaal nog niet in de menopauze, hopelijk blijf je daarvan gespaard Sietske want ik moet mijn voet maar omslaan en ik heb al prijs, voet gebroken, ook al een heupprothese door de osteoporose en nek versleten en onderrug versleten, we zullen het er ook maar mee doen zeker ?

----------


## Flogiston

> wat vind jij trouwens van mijn ""hormoon therapie"" en dat ik mn hele leven geen hormonen heb geslikt en dat ik me daardoor niet zoveel zorgen maak over de gevolgen.....
> alvast bedankt


Ik zou me er ook geen zorgen over maken.

Sowieso is het nemen van _elk_ medicijn een afweging. Elk medicijn heeft voordelen en nadelen. In jouw geval zijn de voordelen veel, veel groter dan de nadelen - dus is hormonen slikken het verstandigste dat je kunt doen.

Overigens is niet alleen het nemen van medicijnen een afweging, ook het nemen van kruiden is een afweging, want ook die hebben voordelen en nadelen.

Zelfs het maken van een busreis is een afweging, zoals we onlangs hebben gezien. Er zijn voordelen (leuke vakantie) en nadelen (kans op een ongeval).

Juist die evenwichtige afweging is iets dat veel simplistische mensen niet aankunnen. Voor hen is iets ofwel 100% goed, ofwel 100% slecht. De werkelijkheid is een stuk genuanceerder.

----------


## christel1

Als je sommige bijsluiters van medicatie gaat lezen heb je echt geen zin om ze te nemen maar ja er zijn voordelen en er zijn nadelen en er is ook een "moeten" nemen, soms heb je geen keuze....dan geef ik het voordeel van de twijfel aan mijn dokter en neem ik mijn medicatie zoals het hoort en voorgeschreven wordt. Neem nu cortisone, als je een astma aanval hebt en het gevoel hebt dat je gaat stikken ben je blij dat je naar de kast kan gaan en een cortisonepilletje kan slikken waarbij je je snel weer beter gaat van voelen hoor en waar ik ook ga, op vakantie, op weekend, ik heb dat spul altijd mee ook al hoef ik het zelden te gebruiken....

----------


## Flogiston

Die bijsluiters zijn verplicht. Er staat in wat er allemaal _zou kunnen_ gebeuren. Dat is iets heel anders dan wat er _zal_ gebeuren.

De vergelijking tussen geneesmiddelen en natuurmiddelen zou een stuk eerlijker worden als ook de natuurmiddelen dezelfde verplichte bijsluiter zouden hebben. Helaas worden natuurmiddelen nog altijd niet gelijk behandeld als geneesmiddelen.

Om een actueel voorbeeld te noemen: als een reisbus een bijsluiter zou hebben, en als daaraan dezelfde eisen zouden worden gesteld als aan de bijsluiters bij medicijnen, dan zou de bijsluiter van de reisbus verplicht de volgende bijwerkingen moeten beschrijven:

Gebruik van dit vervoermiddel kan leiden tot
ademhalingsproblemen door het vrijkomen van giftige gassenevenwichts- en coördinatiestoornissenmisselijkheid en overgevenlever- en nierschadediverse vormen van kankerde dood door
meervoudig lichamelijk traumadooddrukkendoodbloedenverbrandingonthoofdingverstikkingblindheidpsychische trauma's
Alles wat hierboven staat is ooit voorgekomen, en zou dus - althans, volgens de wetgeving die voor medicamenten geldt - verplicht in de bijsluiter moeten worden genoemd.

Zeg nou zelf - is dat een reden om nooit meer in een bus te stappen? Is het zelfs maar een reden om de bus te mijden zolang het gebruik van een bus niet ab-so-luut noodzakelijk is?

Ik denk het niet. Ik denk dat alles in het leven een afweging is. Zo ook de bus. Voor mij valt die afweging uit in het voordeel van de bus - ondanks de mogelijke bijwerkinge.

----------


## jolanda27

In het kader van het recente busongeluk vind ik het tamelijk "smakeloos" dit te lezen. 
Moest dit even kwijt. Jolanda

----------


## Mazah

Beste Mevr. Marja Zahavi,

Ik gebruik al jaren de creme van John r lee! Met goede resultaten. Heb ook zijn boeken gelezen. Wat ook een zeer belangrijk boek is is naar mijn mening: wat de dokter je niet vertelt over borstelkanker. Helaas is voor zover mij bekend dit boek nog niet vertaald in Nederlands. Terwijl hier zoveel belangrijke informatie in staat. Weet u misschien of dit boek (naast zijn boek van menopauze) nog vertaald gaat worden?

In afwachting van uw reactie, m.vr.gr Mazah

----------

